# Nontraditional homeschool background and college apps?



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd love to get some input from those of you who've been through the whole college thing already. We used curriculum for the first two years of high school, but everything after that was unstructured. (Lots of great learning opportunities, but hard to document.) I do have a GED and credit through a community college which will transfer to schools within state. 

I'm shooting for a couple of more selective schools out of state though... What do you think is the best way to handle the high school thing? Cook up a transcript of some sort or just go with the GED and be done with it?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I would contact each school you think you would like to attend and ask them what they require from homeschooled students. If your ACT is high enough, some won't care what else you did. Others will count the community college classes as HS classes, rather than give you college credit for them. We also found out that community college classes here didn't transfer over to a 4 yr University in a different state. 

And there is no such thing as cooked up transcript. A transcript has to come from a licensed facility. If you attened a PS, you don't even get to handle the transcript- it has to come directly from the school to the college. 

The GED will help as will the community college classes because they also show how you can perform in a college setting. But do call hem and ask them what they want/need from you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There's a girl's college in Blacksburg VA that is not worried about the GED or such. They tried to get my youngest to skip from 8th grade to college with them. They said who looks for/at a high school diploma when you're showing the college diploma.

Just a thought.

Angie


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

"Cooked up" transcript, well, not literally. 

Callie, my top picks are fairly homeschooler-friendly, but the admissions counselors still wanted to know high school GPA and such. ("Wellllll, um....ah...can you send us a list of what you took in high school??") I'm supposed to be taking the ACT shortly, so I guess we'll know more then...

Angie, it sounds like you went this route with your daughter -- do you think it would be worthwhile to finish the 2-year degree at the CC? I really don't want to spend money on extra classes, but that piece of paper might come in handy...

Thanks for the help, ladies!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know if she still does, but Inge Cannon used to do a great workshop on completing a high school transcript, and had a session on how to do one when you didn't use standard curriculum and such. You might want to look her up on the internet.

As far as colleges, each one has their own preferences and you will need to contact the ones you are interested in. My oldest two son's both dual enrolled during their high school years. My oldest son's college still wanted a transcript and lots of other documentation. My 2nd son's college didn't need anything, as they considered him a transfer student. For large colleges, the different schools within the college (ie engineering, pharmacy, business, nursing etc.) may also have different requirements.

Dawn


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

halfpint said:


> I don't know if she still does, but Inge Cannon used to do a great workshop on completing a high school transcript, and had a session on how to do one when you didn't use standard curriculum and such. You might want to look her up on the internet.
> 
> As far as colleges, each one has their own preferences and you will need to contact the ones you are interested in. My oldest two son's both dual enrolled during their high school years. My oldest son's college still wanted a transcript and lots of other documentation. My 2nd son's college didn't need anything, as they considered him a transfer student. For large colleges, the different schools within the college (ie engineering, pharmacy, business, nursing etc.) may also have different requirements.
> 
> Dawn


Yes, she does, and I was going to suggest the same thing. She explains canegie units, and how to know if you have done enough to get credit for your work as a class. Apologia sells the Inge Cannon stuff now. You might try there. I would think that BOTH a GED, and a good (honest) transcript once you know how to do it, plus a good ACT score would be all you'd need, but I am no expert. It might be easier to do the community college AA degree. I don't know. 

Good luck,
Cindyc.


----------



## Catty (Dec 17, 2005)

I have two children in college that were homeschooled (and one to go). One graduates in December with a Batchelor's in Elementary Education and one will finish nursing school next summer. Our teacher child only needed her ACT scores. No one seemed to really care about her high school credits - she even got a scholarship for her freshman year. My son, the nursing student, took the GED at the local community college and got a semester scholarship for his scores and the passed all the tests to get into the nursing program. He can take this LPN certification anywhere and get his RN, which is his plan. Sometimes, people like to make homeschooling sound more difficult than it is. Most of the big name schools even take homeschoolers (Georgetown being one of them). You just have to wow them with your ACT, SAT scores. It is good advice that says to contact the schools you are interested in.
Good luck to you and don't take any flack. Also, have you contacted or joined the HSLDA? If you were a member, they would probably help.
Catty


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If your college is homeschool friendly, ask them how you are supposed to turn in a GPA. Or what they would accept instead.

I had three kids go from HS to college and had no problems. they all went to private colleges which made it easier, I think. Private schools aren't so stuck on govt-like requirements.

Give them a call and ask what you can do.

Good luck on that ACT. It might made a huge difference in their attitude.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I was homeschooled through high school and am now in college. My parents used a curriculum though. I'm going to a community college where I can complete the degree I want (nursing). They requested my 9th grade transcript from my one year in PS and the information from the home school academy. I didn't have to take the SAT or ACT, but I did have to take the college's student evaluation test to be sure I was level with a traditional high school graduate. I made near perfect scores in everything but math (which I've always struggled with).

Contact the admissions office of the colleges you want to attend and inform them of your situation. If they are home school friendly then they probably have special procedures for you, or that's the case at my school.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Here the kids start at the community college where you don't need any HS at all and then transfer with a transfer degree. 

We just found an "Early College" state funded program for my oldest (15 years old). She will attend the community college (we get $1,400 credit per term for books and classes) and earn both a HS diploma and a science transfer degree at the same time. The plan is for her to start at the University at 18 as a Junior.

edited: this program is available to all high school kids in Oregon, if anyone in Oregon is interested in info just drop me a PM.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

morningstar said:


> Here the kids start at the community college where you don't need any HS at all and then transfer with a transfer degree.
> 
> We just found an "Early College" state funded program for my oldest (15 years old). She will attend the community college (we get $1,400 credit per term for books and classes) and earn both a HS diploma and a science transfer degree at the same time. The plan is for her to start at the University at 18 as a Junior.
> 
> edited: this program is available to all high school kids in Oregon, if anyone in Oregon is interested in info just drop me a PM.


Yes this program is available in WA too. It is called Running start. You do have to test into it though. You can't just sign up. I think this is a change from previous years, but I'm not sure about that.

Cindyc.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

cindy-e said:


> Yes this program is available in WA too. It is called Running start. You do have to test into it though. You can't just sign up. I think this is a change from previous years, but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Cindyc.


We are starting next term but my understanding of the Oregon program was that you had to test into the Community College of your choice for placement but we signed up for the program through a charter school here in Oregon that doesn't require testing. Is it run through a charter school in Washington? Do they earn both a concurrent high school diploma and a degree? Just curious. We are moving next year and I told my husband we should move to Washington because WSU in Pullman gives away 4 free ride scholarships to their high school seniors to their vet program . Just kidding but the thought did cross my mind. 

This is our program: http://www.edchoices.us/

I ended up signing my 12 year up for their web school and so far I really like it, a lot.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

From the WHO (Washington Homeschool Organization) website...
"Running Start is a public school program that allows high school 11th and 12th graders to attend community or technical college. Credits earned in the community or technical college count as college credit, as well as high school credit, which may, but aren't required to, fulfill graduation requirements for a public high school diploma. The state pays the college tuition and parents are responsible for books, fees, and transportation. "

Homeschoolers are elligible, but there is some argument as to if they maintian their homeschool status or something. Some kind of hoopla going on around it, I gather. (My oldest is 13). Still most of the families around here with high schoolers (that I have met) use it. They go through Olympic College.

Anyway, here is the link from above... http://www.washhomeschool.org/whoRunningStart.html
Hope that helps 
Cindyc.
PS about moving... As we used to say in the south, "come on over". The more homesteading types we have in WA the better!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info Cindy. I doubt I can talk my husband into moving to Washington but I really did like the look of Eastern Washington, the prices are much better (leaps and bounds!) then Bend, OR which is where we are on target to move right now. 

Yes, you loose your homeschool status here too, I had to go on the public school rolls and enter the charter school. It doesn't bother me though, we've homeschool since she was 5 and nothing on paper is going to make us feel less like homeschoolers, she's just moving onto the next level. With this program it is nice because she will get an accedited high school diploma along with her college degree.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

morningstar said:


> Thanks for the info Cindy. I doubt I can talk my husband into moving to Washington but I really did like the look of Eastern Washington, the prices are much better (leaps and bounds!) then Bend, OR which is where we are on target to move right now.
> 
> Yes, you loose your homeschool status here too, I had to go on the public school rolls and enter the charter school. It doesn't bother me though, we've homeschool since she was 5 and nothing on paper is going to make us feel less like homeschoolers, she's just moving onto the next level. With this program it is nice because she will get an accedited high school diploma along with her college degree.


At the moment, I *think* I feel the same way you do about it. I'm not there yet, so I am not completely sure how I will feel when the moment comes. The pragmatic side of me says this looks like a really good option though.

Cindyc.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

cindy-e said:


> At the moment, I *think* I feel the same way you do about it. I'm not there yet, so I am not completely sure how I will feel when the moment comes. The pragmatic side of me says this looks like a really good option though.
> 
> Cindyc.


I hear you, we've always homeschooled our girls. I really think more then family to family it really depends child to child. What your different kids need within your family. My oldest has 8 years of higher education that she needs. She will also be applying to get into vet school after her BS. Things like getting an accredited HS diploma along with the transfer degree and then finishing her BS by the time she is 20 is going to look good (along with all her other activities). Plus we will get two years of those 8 years covered by the state, not a bad deal! My oldest actually wants to join the Peace Corp and work with farm animals in a latin american country once she gets her BS and before she applies to vet school. She is taking 4 1/2 hours of Spanish per week right now and is planning a trip to Costa Rica next year with 4H to keep moving towards fluency. That is an entire other topic though!

Now my middle daughter, I really don't see such a journey. She has severe learning disabilites. She excells at sports, dancing (on the dance team), theater, and art (she loves sewing, knitting, painting, drawing, fashion drawing, ect). She isn't going to need 8 years of college for anything she is going to be doing. I would like her to at least get a one or two year degree to fall back on, something in the health field, but I don't see anything like that happening until after she is 18. Of course she is only 12 right now so we have a few years to see where her heart is leading her.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your helpful responses! 

Just an update, I attended a tranfer fair at the community college and had the opportunity to speak with admissions reps from several schools (including the one Angie mentioned, incidentally). I'm not really interested in any of the schools, but none of them thought the GED would be a problem -- essentially, with the community college credit, I'd be treated just like any other student transferring from a 4-year institution. It's reassurring. I'm not sure how my top pick schools will like it since they're a little more selective, but I feel like I have a "leg to stand on" now. 

Regarding dual enrollment, Virginia and North Carolina schools also have a program where high school students can attend classes at a community college for simultaneous high school/college credit. (More info available here.) From what I gather, the end result is similar to regular AP classes in the public schools. Some 4-year schools don't accept college credit earned prior to HS graduation, but for the ones that do (a majority of colleges I've looked at), it's a pretty cool option imho. I think homeschoolers have to cover the cost of tuition and books here, but tuition is only about $88/credit hour right now. (Works out to about $250 for a regular semester-length class plus about $100-$150 for books unless you can beg/borrow/steal free ones.)

Once you get the 2-year degree colleges within the state generally treat you like an incoming junior if your GPA was high enough in the CC classes. (My problem is that I want to go to a school OUT of state!)


----------

